# 811 DVI problem



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey guys turned on the set today and my picture goes to black for a few seconds then comes back for a little longer then back to black , only over DVI does not lose the sound only the picture. Acts fine thru component output software version is 422
Any body seen this??
Thanks


----------



## scottss810 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nothing on mine, I use DVI also. I also just checked I now have 422 too. Sorry not much help


----------

